# Smena 8m help



## Libertine (Mar 22, 2007)

hi , sorry im new to all of this , forgive me if im in the wrong place.. ive just baught a smena 8m , i really like the shots you can achieve for them ( its for my journals etc ) , does anybody have any tips or tricks as to howto get the best out of this camera? what films are best for usage and what paper i should print on ? thankyou very much , if you cant help on here do you know a redirection link as to where i can get help ? thankyou , rob


----------



## terri (Mar 22, 2007)

Try looking here. If you scroll to the bottom there is a link to the camera's manual, Russian and English versions.


----------



## blackdoglab (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm a soviet camera nut, but I've never used a Smena.  I'd probably go with a medium speed film, say asa 200.


----------

